# only 2 follies, is there any hope?



## miliangel (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi

I am 41, just triggered for my 7th ICSI. This time I have only 2 decent looking follies.  It is such a lonely road.....I did all I could think of  - DHEA, Melatonin, inosytol, Vitamins A-Z, tumeric, ALA, resveratrol, acupuncture, chinese herbs, relaxation tapes, lost weight......only 2 follies with flare protocol. It is not for the weak of heart, the IVF. Good luck to anyone trying.


----------



## Chandlerino (Nov 30, 2011)

On my last cycle I had two follies but ended up with four eggs collected. Two smaller follies were seen on early scans but I only expected to get two. At our age I think it's worth going with two.... After all it only takes one egg!


----------



## PixieX (Oct 22, 2012)

Thats my mantra today CHandlerino   Got info this morning that I have particularly low egg reserves and they're not expecting to have anything to freeze after this cycle.  Hit me like a brick :-(

But my other half keeps saying "it only takes one good egg"  "it only takes one good egg".

Praying for the best "one good egg" for us all!


----------



## barbster (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi miliangel,

I had EC recently and I had 2 follicles and a really tiny one on my last scan before trigger but on the day they collected 4 eggs. Even if you get two on the day, like the others have said, it only takes one!

Good luck


----------



## JKO (Jun 2, 2007)

I only had two follies.  Both fertilised and were put back and one stuck - she's now 4!!!!  Keep your chin up, it only takes one egg to become your precious child.  x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I agree,  With me, they also got more eggs at ET than had been expected from the number of follicles they found during scans.  And it does only take one...  Hang on in there.     

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## miliangel (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you all. I had 3 eggs, 3 fertilized, 3 put back on day 3  - 7, 4 and 3 cells......now 2 days post transfer I have spotting and looks like a period starting.....May be  the dreaded 2 weeks will be shorter this time.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Congratulations on getting three embies to put back.  Hang in there - the spotting could just be bleeding from ET process.  Keeping my fingers crossed for you.     

Ellie


----------



## miliangel (Mar 8, 2012)

Thank you.


----------

